# Game 61, Bucks vs Celtics



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> UP NEXT
> TEAMS: Bucks (23-37) vs. Boston Celtics (45-15).
> 
> WHEN: 8 p.m. Sunday.
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/117473113.html

Ersan, Bogut probably still out. There's been no word on the possibility of Gooden playing again this year either. At least he's at every game.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Jennings playing well, although I hope his points plus his assist total is lower than Pierce's points total (streak for the cash).


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Jennings playing well, although I hope his points plus his assist total is lower than Pierce's points total (streak for the cash).


Yes, he did play well. Unfortunately, the Bucks msde too many mistakes at the end. At least they didn't stink on National TV.


----------

